# Nintendo: Super Mario Galaxy 3 "not a priority" as it's not inviting for "everyone"



## osirisjem (Sep 8, 2015)

http://www.irishexaminer.com/technow/games/there-might-be-a-super-mario-galaxy-3-352505.html

I guess Nintendo thinks SMG is too hard for 5 year olds ?
Better stick to 2D to keep the kids happy ?

MEH.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 8, 2015)

Just give me another Galaxy and I'll be happy. Hell. Give me Galaxy 1 and 2 in HD and I'll be happy. My pants are ready.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 8, 2015)

I never liked the SMG series, it was too different from Super Mario Sunshine for me to accept it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 8, 2015)

Enough Mario. Give me my Metroid.
That said, a SMG would be way better than this overmilked NSMBS or that SM3DW thing that for me doesn't qualify as a proper console Mario game. (not that it is bad, but... erm... meh)


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 8, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Enough Mario. Give me my Metroid.
> That said, a SMG would be way better than this overmilked NSMBS or that SM3DW thing that for me doesn't qualify as a proper console Mario game. (not that it is bad, but... erm... meh)


I don't like the idea of SM3DW either. I would rather have a SM64 sequel. And don't get me started on the NSMB series.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 8, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Metroid sucks, Mario FTW.


Go play your New Super Mario Bullshits that are very real while I play my imaginary new Metroid, please?

Also regarding sales figures on oversimplified games, every time I read companies with lack of perspective stating that they can for the moment get more profit for producing and selling cheap games for the mostly fad-driven casual masses I start hoping the massive smartphone market finally makes they go bankrupt and cheap horrible ultra-profitable hits like flappy birds populate those devices forever, because that is the future they are striving for.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Go play your New Super Mario Bullshits that are very real while I play my imaginary new Metroid, please?
> 
> Also regarding sales figures on oversimplified games, every time I read companies with lack of perspective stating that they can for the moment get more profit for producing and selling cheap games for the mostly fad-driven casual masses I start hoping the massive smartphone market finally makes they go bankrupt and cheap horrible ultra-profitable hits like flappy birds populate those devices forever, because that is the future they are striving for.


I still am hyping the final version of AM2R


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 8, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Metroid sucks, Mario FTW.


Every time I see a post like this I think its a troll. Then I realize people are just idiots sometimes.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 8, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> So I'm not allowed to like one series over another? Literally my whole post was "Metroid sucks, Mario FTW". That's all I said.


Its fine to prefer one but saying metroid sucks is ridiculous. We get a new mario game every year but we havent seen metroid in 5.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 8, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> I wasn't talking about that at all. I was just saying I prefer mario games over metroid games. "Metroid sucks" /= "Mario games aren't released enough" or something to that effect. Am I not allowed to hate on something because it isn't released as often as what I like?


You are allowed to a certain point to continue the discussion from your EOF thread in other threads, but be warned if you abuse this "right" your posts will start being removed because of OT and later you will be warned for being obnoxious.


----------



## TecXero (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd love a new Metroid game, as long as it's not like Other M and is a proper Metroid game. As for SMG3, I'm not heartbroken. I enjoyed the first two well enough, but I've never been that big on Mario and I still think Sunshine was the best one out of the 3D Mario games.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 8, 2015)

Just give me another Mario 64/ Mario Sunshine. SMG just felt to driven away although did create a new Mario experience that however did not suit me.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 8, 2015)

As long as 3 is the last _or_ does something incredible to the Galaxy series, I am completely fine with this.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sunshine will always be my definitive 3D Mario platformer; I seriously love that game to death.  I'm not a huge, diehard fan for the Galaxy series, but I'll take Galaxy 3 over another redundant 3D Land/3D World/NSMB any day.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Sunshine will always be my definitive 3D Mario platformer; I seriously love that game to death.  I'm not a huge, diehard fan for the Galaxy series, but I'll take Galaxy 3 over another redundant 3D Land/3D World/NSMB any day.


I agree. I'm so tired of the nsmb engine being used since 2006.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I still am hyping the final version of AM2R


Never even knew this project existed!  This is awesome!


----------



## osirisjem (Sep 8, 2015)

This is depressing. Super Mario Galaxy Series is the best IMO.
I think Ninty doesn't like it because SMG isn't good on N3DS and maybe not the new NX.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 8, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> This is depressing. Super Mario Galaxy Series is the best IMO.
> I think Ninty doesn't like it because SMG isn't good on N3DS and maybe not the new NX.


I think Ninty is deluded for the profits it sees in producing the cheap NSMB series that sell like hotcakes all while stupidly handling shovels to opportunist flappy birds that dig its grave.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 8, 2015)

Galaxy is so much more varied and fun than NSMB, I certainly hope we'll see more of them soon, or better yet another open world 3D mario. It doesn't make sense for Nintendo though, when NSMB is much cheaper to make and sells better. I wonder why they only mentioned NSMB Wii, and not the newest entry in the series. Maybe because NSMB sales dropped after NSMB Wii, since they started getting repetitive after that.

"He's suggesting that it might take the release of newer hardware before the 3D titles are back on the cards, partly because the improved tech will allow them to do even more interesting things with the games."
Sounds like the next home console (NX?) will have an entirely new 3D mario, that will be interesting to see.


----------



## Keylogger (Sep 8, 2015)

We need Super Mario 64 HD remaster


----------



## driverdis (Sep 8, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> We need Super Mario 64 HD remaster



and the problem is, Nintendo does not really like doing remasters. Now if SM64 (and the Mario IP) were under Microsoft or Sony's control, the chances of an HD remake would be high.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2015)

Nintendo seriously!?

SMG 1 & 2 was the game that showed the Wii it's graphical power.
How can you not make a number 3!?


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 8, 2015)

How many SM games are there really? No love for Metroid at all, and I refuse to talk about that 3DS release....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2015)

I've never been a fan of the Mario Galaxy games. I've tried to give them a fair shot and I did finish Galaxy 2. I thought the game was good but not great. To me the controls just don't feel quite right. I prefer the 2D Mario platformers. NSMBU was more of the same, yes, but I still loved it. It was a game that did not need to be a technical masterpeice. Minus the gamepad and Miiverse support (neither of which I actually use) it could have easily been an SD Wii game. That made it a good choice for a launch title.

As for HD remakes and remasters... Ninty needs to do more of those. By the end of the Wii's lifetime we all had a HD TV and all the games looked like crap compared to 99% of PS3 and Xbox 360 games. How I'd love to play the Metroid Prime trilogy in HD. And pretty much every other good pre-Wii U game they've ever made. Its a much better money making strategy than pulling out more and more f$#%ing amiibo's.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2015)

I find 3D games more inviting than 2D games.
Not enough 3D platformers these days, back in the 5th and 6th gen every dev and his dog were making 3D plats. It's a shame GC and N64 games are so expensive on ebay, either because they're scalped or because of overpriced Global Shipping Program shipping, otherwise I'd be playing games rather than complaining on gaming websites about how I missed the good ones.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Logan97 said:


> How many SM games are there really? No love for Metroid at all, and I refuse to talk about that 3DS release....


Nintendo doesn't seem to wanna talk about it either, haven't heard any/much news since E3. My guess is it's cancelled, considered for cancellation, or hopefully being reworked into a good game.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 9, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I find 3D games more inviting than 2D games.
> Not enough 3D platformers these days, back in the 5th and 6th gen every dev and his dog were making 3D plats. It's a shame GC and N64 games are so expensive on ebay, either because they're scalped or because of overpriced Global Shipping Program shipping, otherwise I'd be playing games rather than complaining on gaming websites about how I missed the good ones.


I'm into recollecting GC/N64 right now, and it is so much worth it!

I have more Gamecube games than my Wii/WiiU library combined!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm into recollecting GC/N64 right now, and it is so much worth it!
> 
> I have more Gamecube games than my Wii/WiiU library combined!


IKR? but that >$20USD shipping though. Fortunately I managed to find a seller with an English copy of Mario Party 3 outside of the US so the shipping is reasonable and I'm less likely to be outbid because of where it's located.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm into recollecting GC/N64 right now, and it is so much worth it!
> 
> I have more Gamecube games than my Wii/WiiU library combined!


i have more snes games than my wiiu/wii/GC/3DS/NDS combined


----------



## koim (Sep 9, 2015)

driverdis said:


> and the problem is, Nintendo does not really like doing remasters.


Are you serious ? They pretty much invented the word.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 9, 2015)

mario allstars the original HD remaster collection


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 9, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I find 3D games more inviting than 2D games.
> Not enough 3D platformers these days, back in the 5th and 6th gen every dev and his dog were making 3D plats. It's a shame GC and N64 games are so expensive on ebay, either because they're scalped or because of overpriced Global Shipping Program shipping, otherwise I'd be playing games rather than complaining on gaming websites about how I missed the good ones.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



The latest Metroid game was in 2010 and that looked pretty good, I haven't played it yet, but anyhow, it's a straight lose situation for Nintendo if they do decide to release it for 3DS. I like the Idea  but it should've been on console first then portable.This isn't really captivating at all on their part...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2015)

koim said:


> Are you serious ? They pretty much invented the word.


Well, the SNES got a lot of remakes, OOT3D is the first remastered Nintendo game if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 9, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Well, the SNES got a lot of remakes, OOT3D is the first remastered Nintendo game if I'm not mistaken.


Allstars as previously stated was a 16bit remaster (HD of the time) of classic 8bit games.

Now considering they are only a generation apart making NES remasters for the SNES sounds as purposeless as making Xbox 360 remasters for Xbox One... Oh, wait...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2015)

It is fairly hard for little kids. I played SMG when I was around 6 years old, and I was total shit at it, but I don't think Nintendo should make SMG 3 a lower priority just because it's too hard for little kids.
I started playing it again recently and it's a really good game, and obviously, I'm not the only person who thinks so.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I agree. I'm so tired of the nsmb engine being used since 2006.


As a huge nintendo fan, I agree.  There was a time when each new Mario game--2D or 3D--brought a new engine to the table and really kept things fresh.  NSMB has been hanging around for too long; it's time for something _new_ new.  Although I am quite happy about Super Mario Maker.  That is one instance of using (remaking) older engines that I approve of.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Allstars as previously stated was a 16bit remaster (HD of the time) of classic 8bit games.
> 
> Now considering they are only a generation apart making NES remasters for the SNES sounds as purposeless as making Xbox 360 remasters for Xbox One... Oh, wait...


well, the graphical leap was bigger.
Didn't they rebuild the games from scratch though?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 9, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> well, the graphical leap was bigger.
> Didn't they rebuild the games from scratch though?


Well, who knows, the levels are the same, and the engine is surely tweaked to use additional capabilities of the hardware like any remaster and it has improved sprites, but I bet it was based on the original game engine code, mechanics and map data.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 9, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> We need Super Mario 64 HD remaster


We need a Super Mario Sunshine HD remaster, too.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 11, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> I guess Nintendo thinks SMG is too hard for 5 year olds ?
> Better stick to 2D to keep the kids happy ?
> 
> MEH.


That's what Nintendo thinks is the reason behind its low sales. Here's the thing - the less sales a game makes, no matter how critically and/or universally acclaimed it is, the less motivation for a developer to make a sequel.

This is why I believe in supporting devs games as long as it isn't absolute shit. If you want one game, buy the previous ones. Let the devs see that spike in sales. Let the numbers show them there's real demand, not just internet whining. Let your money speak for yourself. If you didn't buy the previous game, you've no right essentially to complain if there's no sequel in sight.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 11, 2015)

ferofax said:


> Let your money speak for yourself. If you didn't buy the previous game, you've no right essentially to complain if there's no sequel in sight.


That's a good point.  That goes for all things in terms of merchandise as well -- not just games.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2015)

I actually really suck at New Super Mario Bros I should point out, I can't comprehend how people play so well on YouTube. I am someone who the 2D games isn't inviting to.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Sep 11, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Just give me another Galaxy and I'll be happy. Hell. Give me Galaxy 1 and 2 in HD and I'll be happy. My pants are ready.



Ever heard of Dolphin Emulator bro ?

https://dolphin-emu.org/

It already runs Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 @ 1080p 60fps 

Just gotta have the hardware


----------



## Geno Breaker (Sep 12, 2015)

I like how people always complain about NSMB being rehashed and then they want Galaxy 3. lmfao Also the whole "3D WORLD ISN'T A P R O P E R 3D MARIO GAME" or "ITS NOT A R E A L CONSOLE GAME" lool Makes sense why there's no Galaxy 3. A bunch of people still have a hard time with 3D games. You'd have to be a whining entitled prick if you think "screw them make games for me!"


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2015)

Geno Breaker said:


> I like how people always complain about NSMB being rehashed and then they want Galaxy 3. lmfao Also the whole "3D WORLD ISN'T A P R O P E R 3D MARIO GAME" or "ITS NOT A R E A L CONSOLE GAME" lool Makes sense why there's no Galaxy 3. A bunch of people still have a hard time with 3D games. You'd have to be a whining entitled prick if you think "screw them make games for me!"


Go back to your cave, you troll!
(It doesn't amerit a deeper answer)


----------



## emigre (Sep 13, 2015)

I'd honestly kill for a 3D Mario game. Seriously that would justify buying a Wii U for me. 3D World was fun but it paled in comparison to the Galaxy games.

At least I have Bayo2.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 13, 2015)

A quick look at the sales answers the topic title nicely (unfortunately):

Super Mario Galaxy = ~12.5 million copies
Galaxy 2 = ~7.5 million copies

New SMB Wii = ~29 million copies

And it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out which one of these 3 titles required the lowest budget, so for Nintendo this one's a no-brainer... More info to draw too: whilst still a respectable number, Galaxy 2 sold 5mill LESS than Galaxy 1 (don't know who the 5 million eejits that didn't buy the equally awesome sequel were, but they need a smack round the back of the head if you ask me), and so creating another sequel, which may follow a similar downward sales pattern (plus factoring in the current HD era = bigger budget required, etc) - Basically I see very little chance of a Galaxy 3.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2015)

I actually skipped Galaxy because I didn't like the theme. I would like it if Super Mario 64 5 weren't a third Galaxy game.


----------



## EarlAB (Sep 22, 2015)

Nintendo is so stupid... The 2D style Mario's are way too hard and yet Galaxy 1 was the one Mario game I ever finished to 100% and enjoyed. Galaxy 2 was the only hard one, besides that one bulge, and even then the majority of the levels were easy.


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 27, 2017)

SMO = SMG 3







And it's going to be a major hit !

Yes !


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 27, 2017)

I wonder if Nintendo even knows the recipe for making money printing machines, of if each time it happens (when it does) it is somewhat of a coincidence.

PS: Also, YEY! Participating in a 2 years+ necrobump! Go for it SarkW! New lows!


----------



## Pleng (Oct 27, 2017)

osirisjem said:


> I guess Nintendo thinks SMG is too hard for 5 year olds ?
> Better stick to 2D to keep the kids happy ?



Remind me again about the current ratio of 2D Mario games Vs 3D Mario games on Nintendo's latest flagship console...


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 27, 2017)

osirisjem said:


> SMO = SMG 3
> 
> View attachment 104182
> 
> ...


I was about to bash someone for necro bumping a thread for saying something along the lines of


> Me too, Yeah Totally, no thats wrong




but OT:
I never Saw the connection, but I could see it being true, 
smo basically being smg3


----------



## HamBone41801 (Oct 27, 2017)

I also suppose this means no more power-ups. goodbye, Bee Mario.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 27, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> I also suppose this means no more power-ups. goodbye, Bee Mario.


It's sending a message, Bee yourself.

But this makes me cry, I liked the pwr ups they had.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 27, 2017)

osirisjem said:


> SMO = SMG 3
> 
> View attachment 104182
> 
> ...


Did you really need to necrobump this post, it's over 2 years old and also against the rules


----------

